# Chartering in BVI during Covid 4/24/2021



## steve.rizzo

I will be traveling to BVI and would like to hear some experiences of people who have chartered since 1/1/2021.

How to make ice last during the first 4 days of quaranteen.
do you need an international calling plan for each passenger?
what was the tracking device like?
Is it worth the trip and hastle now or should I postpone?

Thanks in advance for any and all comments.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Why go to the BVI when you can charter in St Thomas?


----------



## Minnewaska

I'm not sure what ice and calling plans have to do with 2021 uniqueness. I've sailed the BVIs many, many times. Ice for four days would be a trick. Open the cooler as little as possible and keep it out of the sun. Putting a spare bag or two at the bottom of the refrigerator can also give you a top up a couple of day out. My experience has always been with the cheap coolers provided by the bareboat companies. Maybe a top quality cooler would do a bit better. 

Other than feeling like a prisoner, I'm not sure the tracker could be anything more than it seems. You know about the 4 day waiting period. It is what it is. The big risk is that anyone in your party tests positive. Presumably due to asymptomatic infection (most are thought to be asymptomatic) or you wouldn't have gone in the first place. That would stink.

edit: calling plans. We've done both. We've had a local cell phone, which always worked, everywhere. We've also enabled our US phones to work internationally and usually pay for both mine and my wife's, but it adds up and really isn't necessary. IIRC, you pay something like $10 per day the phone is actually used. Historically, this had been nearly useless. However, for the past 5-6 years it's worked just fine. We have Verizon iPhones and I don't know if the hardware got better or the network, but it works now.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

steve.rizzo said:


> I will be traveling to BVI and would like to hear some experiences of people who have chartered since 1/1/2021.
> 
> How to make ice last during the first 4 days of quaranteen.
> do you need an international calling plan for each passenger?
> what was the tracking device like?
> Is it worth the trip and hastle now or should I postpone?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all comments.


As for calling plans, I have found Google Fi by far the easiest and least complicated. Essentially world-wide covering, to the same conditions and prices as stateside (not sure about cost of voice minutes but I always make all international calls on Hangout or similar, including from the US). Have not tried it in the BVI (still had Verizon when I was last there) but have used it in several Asian and European countries. It just works. International Coverage & Rates - Google Fi


----------



## pbmonk

I made enquiries about ice on TTOL and was told there is a boat that visits Peter Island and the quarantine anchorages of Norman and that delivers ice and takes trash. Also Pirates Bite will deliver takeout I understand. But this is all second hand since we haven't actually been to the BVI since very early 2020.


----------



## Minnewaska

There are a variety of places to source more ice around the BVIs. The trick is quickly getting it back to your boat, before it nearly melts. You could theoretically bring your cooler with you, in the dinghy, but I'd want someone to stay with it.

Used to be that Saba Rock gave you a free bag of ice, with an overnight mooring. It was a sweet enticement. Not sure they've reopened quite yet, but their website says it will be this Spring. Nothing there happen on schedule, but I hope it happens.


----------



## VIEXILE

Looking out the window, I can't see anything in White Bay, Cane Garden or looking up through Sir Francis Drake Channel to Cooper Island. EDIT: Wait a minute! There's a single mast in front of the Soggy Dollar Bar! First one I've seen in weeks. I checked the webcam and sure enough! They found a sucker! I think, but I could be wrong, I've heard that BVI wants $$ from GB for their lockdown, and will stay locked down until they get the money. There is a barge South of Roadtown (I could see it a few days ago) anchored loaded with Gov't go-fasts to interdict, arrest, detain and fine anyone that deigned to enter BVI waters whether intentionally or by accident. Yet they come over to the USVI to hit Home Depot, Price Smart, KMart and Cost U Less with impunity and often don't even bother to clear Customs. If you own a boat in the BVI and want to bring it to the USVI out of their "quarantine," $2,500.00. I guess there are a few charter boats operating. Moorings has opened a base of operations at Yacht Haven Grand (USVI), and are capitalizing on it heavily. Currently, there are at least 16 half million dollar plus Cats and 7 or 8 megayachts parked in Magen's Bay. EOS and Rising Sun are frequent visitors. The USVI is booming with charters. I was saying to wife the other day that if we had the boat here (coming down in Nov.) we'd be going Culebrita this afternoon, into Dewey tomorrow, have a few at the Dinghy Dock and Sunday casually point toward St. Croix until we can make Water Island on the other board. Then go visit the gang in Esperanza on another weekend jaunt. The BVI has turned everyone off. If it wasn't such a beat home after weekending, we'd stick with Puerto Rico. THAT's the convenience of the BVI. Sunday afternoon just point downhill, set the headsail and forget it until you glide onto the mooring. But they really aren't worth the grief they've been dishing out over the years.


----------



## Minnewaska

How’s the BVI doing with vaccinating their belongers? I’m afraid to hear the answer.


----------



## steve.rizzo

CLOSECALL said:


> Why go to the BVI when you can charter in St Thomas?


Because that's where my boat is booked, airline is booked, 2nd boat with 2nd family is booked. Plans were made in 2019 for travel in 2020. Valid question if I was booking a new vacation today. For a use it or lose it vacation, it's not optional.


----------



## steve.rizzo

Minnewaska said:


> There are a variety of places to source more ice around the BVIs. The trick is quickly getting it back to your boat, before it nearly melts. You could theoretically bring your cooler with you, in the dinghy, but I'd want someone to stay with it.
> 
> Used to be that Saba Rock gave you a free bag of ice, with an overnight mooring. It was a sweet enticement. Not sure they've reopened quite yet, but their website says it will be this Spring. Nothing there happen on schedule, but I hope it happens.


 The trick is getting ice o board while in the 4 day quaranteen period where you can not go to land or interact with others. I agree that there are plenty of provisioning stops around, but I can only go to them on days 5-8. days 0-4 will be a challenge.


----------



## CLOSECALL

I just read that the BVI will be opening their ports on April 15. Maybe things will be working out for you.


----------



## VIEXILE

First, on ice, find out who is delivering provisioning. Ask charter company, call various marinas. Bear in mind any mis-step on your quarantine will be dealt with harshly. I'd be very careful with anything the BVI "says." After this long a lockdown, they won't necessarily "communicate" all rules to all law enforcement. The BVI didn't start vaccinating until mid-Feb. They have received Astra Zenica doses from GB and Dominica. People down here are reluctant to get the vaccine for various reasons, not the least of which is the Astra Zenica questions that popped up. I can't tell how many have been vaccinated, but I think they got 20K doses in Feb and another 20K more recently. I do know some have come over to USVI and walked in for their vaccination at UVI. USVI opened up to everyone over 16 a month or more ago, and everyone can simply make their appt., cue up, in and out in a half hour. Very impressive, efficient process run by the Army National Guard. Your 2nd shot is scheduled when you leave the first. This, in particular, is important because of all the cruisers here. But no cruise ships yet.

And just let me point out it is usually U.S. citizens who are put through the wringer in the BVI, typically for nothing more than to show you who got the power. Jailed at Bahlsam Gut as a guest of HMS Prison, stripped and tossed in a blackout cell. For a misunderstanding, "fishing over the line" or "sailing over the line". Maritime Law doesn't seem to apply to them. Pay a big fat lump of cash, tell them they were "right" and they'll let you go. Consider future charters elsewhere. They don't deserve U.S. business.


----------

